# جديد وحصري من مجموعه منيف النهدي



## مايز جروب (22 سبتمبر 2012)

نبشــــر عنــــاية الاخـــــوه العــــملاء لــشركه مـــــايز
بوصول عبوات زيت مايز	
20W50 البلاستيكيه ابو لتر 
وضمان مــــايز 5000 كيلو
اضافة وصول زيت مــــايز التخليقي	
5W40 بضمان مــــايز 20000 كيلو
وهـــو خــاص للســيارات الحــديـــثـه	
ومــقـــدم بســعر تــنــافســي للســوق
اقــل بكثــير بالنســبه لمــنتجــات الشــركات الاخري ............
مزايا ومواصفات واستخدامات موضحه اكثر بالصوره المرفقه
عملائنا هم شركائنا.
مركز الاتصال	
920004745


----------



## فتى الأدغال (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: جديد وحصري من مجموعه منيف النهدي*

موفق يالغلا ،،،


----------

